# Pedialyte



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been pretty hot here nearly 100 degrees for 4 days in a row. I was just wondering if it would be a good idea to add pedialyte to Aspen's water daily? He spends all day in my room where the a/c is. The only time he drinks a bowl full of water is in the cool morning with his breakfast, and then inside he goes.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know that he needs it. If he were outside more, sure; but since he's inside with the a/c I think he's probably good with just water.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Khan said:


> I don't know that he needs it. If he were outside more, sure; but since he's inside with the a/c I think he's probably good with just water.


He has no water inside. He just drinks in the morning and that's it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I get it. Well I still don't think its necessary. Do you think he's drinking more in the morning then he's previously because of the heat? 
The purpose of the pedialyte is to replace electrolytes/salt lost when one becomes dehydrated. Unlike plain water. But if he is not exerting himself, or getting too hot. IMO just think it's overkill.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we give pedialyte when electrolytes are lost through either vomiting or diarrhea...

do you think he's dehydrated? 

can you give him water in your room during the day?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Khan said:


> Oh, I get it. Well I still don't think its necessary. Do you think he's drinking more in the morning then he's previously because of the heat?
> The purpose of the pedialyte is to replace electrolytes/salt lost when one becomes dehydrated. Unlike plain water. But if he is not exerting himself, or getting too hot. IMO just think it's overkill.


I think he's drinking the same, heat or no heat...when I think he should be drinking more right now.

Oh, another question. Once pedialyte is opened and kept in the fridge, how long is it good for?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I think he's drinking the same, when I think he should be drinking more because of this heat.


thing is, unless he's sweating profusely or is losing electrolytes due to copious diarrhea or vomiting, he is not losing electrolytes....

he might need more water or fluid, but as long as he's eating, he is getting his nutrients...

giving electrolytes when they are not needed can put some pressure on the kidneys as they flush out what isn't used.


----------

